# هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى لاحلى شباب وبنات فى المنتدى 
عندى سؤال ليكم اتمنا تردوا عليه
هل تتخلي عن صداقتك اذا اراد حبيبك ذلك؟

ولو كان صديقك ده اعز حاجه عندك يعنى بمعنى الصداقه الصح
ممكن تتخلى عن صديقك فى لحظه
وسؤالى هو
لو طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2009)

يقنعنى وانا اشوف هقبل ولا اء جايز يكون هو صح  بس لو مقتنعتش هقولة اسفة لو عرف يقنعنى مش هتخلى نهائى بس على الاقل اصحاب ومش هحسسها بدا ​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2009)

*و انا كمان رايي متل راي ميرنا .. لانه اكيد لازم يحكيلي السبب لحتى اتخلى عن اصدقائي
مشكووووووووووورة يا كوكي على الموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يقنعنى وانا اشوف هقبل ولا اء جايز يكون هو صح  بس لو مقتنعتش هقولة اسفة لو عرف يقنعنى مش هتخلى نهائى بس على الاقل اصحاب ومش هحسسها بدا ​


*يعنى يا ميرنا ممكن تتخلى عن حبيبك وشريك حياتك  عشان خاطر مقتنعتيش برائيه انك تسيبى اصدقائك 
نورتينى يا قمر
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *و انا كمان رايي متل راي ميرنا .. لانه اكيد لازم يحكيلي السبب لحتى اتخلى عن اصدقائي
> مشكووووووووووورة يا كوكي على الموضوع​*



*الشكر ليكى يا عسل على الرد الجميل*


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2009)

مهو مش جاى يخسرنى صداقة 8 سنين 
وبعدين دى بتبقى عاوزة وقفة جامدة عاوز ليه انى اسيبها غيرة ولا تملك ولا تحكم ولا فرض رائى ولا بيجربنى هسمع الكلام ولا لااء مهو لو قالى مثلا على سبب مقنع ماشى لكن داخل يخسرنى صداقة عمرى لااء
وبعدين لو انا طلبت نفس الطلب هيقبل ولا لااء ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يقنعنى وانا اشوف هقبل ولا اء جايز يكون هو صح بس لو مقتنعتش هقولة اسفة لو عرف يقنعنى مش هتخلى نهائى بس على الاقل اصحاب ومش هحسسها بدا ​


 نفس الرد دا يقنعني​


----------



## taxi30 (15 يناير 2009)

رأيى فى الموضوع ده لازم بالنقاش والتفاهم جايز الحبيب شايف حاجة الطرف الثنى مش واخد باله منها وبعدين لازم تكون فعلا اسبابه مقنعة  وحقيقة مش مجرد اختبار لبيان ولاء الحبيب من عدمه يعنى انا ما اقولش لحبيبتى سيبى فلانة لمجرد انى عايز اشوفها هتسمع كلامى وتقولى حاضر ولا لاء


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

*لو صداقة حقيقية مش ممكن اتخلي الا اذا اقنعني انة في سبب قهري علشان اترك صديقتي 
واكيد الانسان دة  لو بيحبني مش ممكن لسبب هايف يبعدني عن صديقتي اللي بحبها ويألمني ببعدي عن رفيقتي 
الصداقة شيء جميل ان صدقت 
مرسي يا جميلة علي الموضوع الحلو​*


----------



## ارميا فتحى نصيف (15 يناير 2009)

زى ما انتو بتقولو كده 

السؤال اتسأل وجوابتو الاجابه الصح


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2009)

_*طيب خلينا نكمل افرضوا بقى صمم وبدون مناقشة ورفضك ده هيعقبة مشاكل كتييييييييييييير
وممكن موقفك يخليكى تخسرى اسرتك او خطيبك او حبيبك
اية هو هيكون موقفكم؟
جميل موضوع مناقشتك كوكى​*_


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2009)

لو صمم ومقالش سبب واضح يبقى دا انذار ليا وكويس انو حصل موقف زى دا وكل واحد يشوف حالة لانو هيستمر فى كل موقف بطريقة دى ​


----------



## †bent aboya† (15 يناير 2009)

اولا ميرسى ليكى كتير على الموضوع المهم ده

احب ارد لو انا مكان اى واحده هاعمل ايه :
 انا هافكر فى حالتين لو كان شخص لسه مارتبطش بيا كزوج هاعتبر دى انانيه
وانه بيحب نفسه وذاته ومش عايزنى اهتم بحد غيره لانه كده حاسس ان حد مشاركه حبى

ولو ده شخص مؤمن من البدايه مش هايفكر الفكر ده لانه هايحب يشوفنى مبسوطه مع اصدقائى 

ومااعتقدش لو انا طلبت منه انه يبعد عن صديق ليه هايوافق حتى لو كان صديقه تصرفاته سيئه

الحاله التانيه لو كان زوجى لازم ولابد يقولى ايه الاسباب اللى تخليه عايز يبعدنى عن صديقتى

ولو سبب لا يقنع هاحاول فى الوقت ده افهمه معنا الصداقه ومامدى محبتى بصديقتى كأخت 

وافهم وقتها هل انا قصرت معاه او ايه السبب اللى يخليه يفكر فى كده

بعتذر عن اطالتى بالرد لكن فى النهايه احب اقول ان الشخص ده لو فعلا ليه علاقه مع ربنا هايكون شايفلى الصح بحياتى ومش هايفكر بانانيه ولا يبعدنى عن صديقتى لو صديقتى ايضا مؤمنه ومحترمه
 مره تانيه ميرسى اختى على الموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

كوكى

احييك على الموضوع 

على طول وبدون تفكير لانه اكيد لها اسبابها..

تحيتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> مهو مش جاى يخسرنى صداقة 8 سنين
> وبعدين دى بتبقى عاوزة وقفة جامدة عاوز ليه انى اسيبها غيرة ولا تملك ولا تحكم ولا فرض رائى ولا بيجربنى هسمع الكلام ولا لااء مهو لو قالى مثلا على سبب مقنع ماشى لكن داخل يخسرنى صداقة عمرى لااء
> وبعدين لو انا طلبت نفس الطلب هيقبل ولا لااء ​



*رائى معقول بس تخيلى عمل كده بعد الجواز هتعملى ايه يا قمر*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _*طيب خلينا نكمل افرضوا بقى صمم وبدون مناقشة ورفضك ده هيعقبة مشاكل كتييييييييييييير
> وممكن موقفك يخليكى تخسرى اسرتك او خطيبك او حبيبك
> اية هو هيكون موقفكم؟
> جميل موضوع مناقشتك كوكى​*_



*محنا قلنا لازم يقنعني الاول 
وهو لو بيحبني مش هيبعدني عن صديقتي لسبب هايف 
اصل الحكاية هنا مش بس هيخسرني صحبتي  دا لسة في حياة جاية لينا سوا مع بعض وجاية لينا مواقف الحياة الكتيرة لو كل حاجة عاوز يؤمر  بحجات من غير ما يقنعني وعاوزني انفز 
يبقي دا ماينفعش والحياة هتبقي مستحيلة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> نفس الرد دا يقنعني​



*ميرسى يا احلى فراشه على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _*طيب خلينا نكمل افرضوا بقى صمم وبدون مناقشة ورفضك ده هيعقبة مشاكل كتييييييييييييير
> وممكن موقفك يخليكى تخسرى اسرتك او خطيبك او حبيبك
> اية هو هيكون موقفكم؟
> جميل موضوع مناقشتك كوكى​*_



*ميرسى لاضافتك يا تونى بس مش تسمعنا رائيك هل هتقبل لو هى قالتلك ابعد عن فلان ولا لا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> لو صمم ومقالش سبب واضح يبقى دا انذار ليا وكويس انو حصل موقف زى دا وكل واحد يشوف حالة لانو هيستمر فى كل موقف بطريقة دى ​



*طيب الكلام ده لو مافيش غير خطوبه طيب لو متجوزين هيبقا ايه رد فعلك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

†bent aboya† قال:


> اولا ميرسى ليكى كتير على الموضوع المهم ده
> 
> احب ارد لو انا مكان اى واحده هاعمل ايه :
> انا هافكر فى حالتين لو كان شخص لسه مارتبطش بيا كزوج هاعتبر دى انانيه
> ...



*ميرسى جدا على الرد الحلو ده*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لو صداقة حقيقية مش ممكن اتخلي الا اذا اقنعني انة في سبب قهري علشان اترك صديقتي
> واكيد الانسان دة  لو بيحبني مش ممكن لسبب هايف يبعدني عن صديقتي اللي بحبها ويألمني ببعدي عن رفيقتي
> الصداقة شيء جميل ان صدقت
> مرسي يا جميلة علي الموضوع الحلو​*



*مشكورة يا قمر على ردك الحلو ده*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

ارميا فتحى نصيف قال:


> زى ما انتو بتقولو كده
> 
> السؤال اتسأل وجوابتو الاجابه الصح



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا ارميا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

taxi30 قال:


> رأيى فى الموضوع ده لازم بالنقاش والتفاهم جايز الحبيب شايف حاجة الطرف الثنى مش واخد باله منها وبعدين لازم تكون فعلا اسبابه مقنعة  وحقيقة مش مجرد اختبار لبيان ولاء الحبيب من عدمه يعنى انا ما اقولش لحبيبتى سيبى فلانة لمجرد انى عايز اشوفها هتسمع كلامى وتقولى حاضر ولا لاء



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كوكى
> 
> احييك على الموضوع
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى نورت الموضوع  يا كليموووووووووووووووو*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *محنا قلنا لازم يقنعني الاول
> وهو لو بيحبني مش هيبعدني عن صديقتي لسبب هايف
> اصل الحكاية هنا مش بس هيخسرني صحبتي  دا لسة في حياة جاية لينا سوا مع بعض وجاية لينا مواقف الحياة الكتيرة لو كل حاجة عاوز يؤمر  بحجات من غير ما يقنعني وعاوزني انفز
> يبقي دا ماينفعش والحياة هتبقي مستحيلة​*



*معاكى حق يا راجعا ليسوع الحياه محتاجه مناقشه وتفاهم مش اوامر*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يناير 2009)

لو متجوزين بقى يبقى لازم يفحمنى برد  مقنع لانى اكيد هنكون متعودين على دا من الخطوبة 
لا طلبت معاه اوامر هسمع كلامة اوكى بس هستنى كام يوم الدنيا تهدى  واحاول افهم منه برضو ​


----------



## داريااه (16 يناير 2009)

سلام الرب ونعمته ليكم..انا بصراحة كدة واجهت المشكله دي مع خطيبي..وكان بيلح علي اني اسيب اعز صحابي اللي كنت باشكيله كل حاجة..وما كنتش باخد بكلامه لاني ما شفت اذية منه ولا شي غير جميل,كنت باحترمه قوي,لغايه ما خطيببي رضخ لامر الواقع وقرر انه يتعارف بيه وراح عنده للبيت وفعلا هما دلوقتي صحاب بجد وبيسالوا على بعض وبيتزاوروا بينهم..وانا وخطيبي بنحترمه جدااااااااااا..ربنا يبارككم   داريااه


----------



## داريااه (16 يناير 2009)

سلام الرب ليكم ونعمته الواقع انه انا جربت الموضوع دة وكان في النهاية انه خطيبي رضخ لامر الواقع وقرر انه يصادق صديقي او صاحبي دة وكل حاجة كانت كويسة ودلوقتي هما صحاب..دة الحقيقة  وربنا يبارككم _داريااه_


----------



## totaagogo (16 يناير 2009)

*اكيد مش هسيب صديقتى الا فعلا زى الكل ما قال لو اقتنعت او صدر منها شىء يتنافى مع الصداقة 
لكن لو سبب هايف انا مش هسيبها لانى محتاجة لاصدقاء زى ما انا محتاجة لخطيبى 
ومن المفروض ان خطيبى ميحطنيش فى وضع اختيار بينه وبين اى حد تانى مهما كان 
لان المفروض انه هو شىء والناس شىء تانى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يناير 2009)

alav5_alav قال:


> سلام الرب ونعمته ليكم..انا بصراحة كدة واجهت المشكله دي مع خطيبي..وكان بيلح علي اني اسيب اعز صحابي اللي كنت باشكيله كل حاجة..وما كنتش باخد بكلامه لاني ما شفت اذية منه ولا شي غير جميل,كنت باحترمه قوي,لغايه ما خطيببي رضخ لامر الواقع وقرر انه يتعارف بيه وراح عنده للبيت وفعلا هما دلوقتي صحاب بجد وبيسالوا على بعض وبيتزاوروا بينهم..وانا وخطيبي بنحترمه جدااااااااااا..ربنا يبارككم   داريااه



*ميرسى جدا يا alav5_alav على الرد الجميل ده*


----------



## داريااه (20 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا  ليكي يا اميرة..ربنا يباركك   "داريااه


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*امممم*
*مش عارف ان كان رأيى صح ولا غلط*
*بس لا*
*انا متخلاش عن صحبى ابدا*
*يمكن انا بحكى ردى هلا لانى مريت بظروف انا عارفها كويس*
*كل حاجة انهارت فيا وبقى صديقى بس هو اللى جنبى وهو اللى يواسينى*
*كنت محتاج لهيك اكتير بلذات انى ماليش اخوات *
*لالالاالا*
*اكيد مش هوافق واكيد هنقع حبيبى بأصدقائى وحبى ليهم*
*واحاول ااحببهم لية كمان*
*شكرا لموضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 يناير 2009)

والله كل حاجة بتيجى بالتفاهم والاقناع والى فية الخير يقدمو ربنا
 اية الحلاوة دى يا سونى ربنا معاك يا بنى
 دة الراى الى تحبة تسمعوة بس انا بقول كل شئ بالتفاهم
 بس الولد لما يقول ابعدى عن فلانة فاكيد راى حاجة وحشة فى صديقتها
 وانما البنت متهياليش حتعرف حاجة عن صديقة
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*اكيد له وجهه نظر لو صديقتى وحشه راح اسيبها ولو حلوة احاول اقنعه ولو حابب يتحكم ما ارضى 

بس ياجماعه اصلا الست الا بتسيب صحابها من اول ما تتجوز حتى من قبل جوزها يقولها حاجه 

لكن الرجل الحكيم ميمنعش الصحبات عن زوجته الا وشايف فى واحدة منهم غلط لازم يحذر فوورا*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2009)

*انا معاهم يقنعنى الاول 

ولو مقتنعتش عادى برحته لو سابنى علشان مش سبتها

عادى يروح ويجى غيرة احسن 

مليون مرة هو انا ناقصة دة كمان 

رحالة اخر زمن ياختى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *اكيد مش هسيب صديقتى الا فعلا زى الكل ما قال لو اقتنعت او صدر منها شىء يتنافى مع الصداقة
> لكن لو سبب هايف انا مش هسيبها لانى محتاجة لاصدقاء زى ما انا محتاجة لخطيبى
> ومن المفروض ان خطيبى ميحطنيش فى وضع اختيار بينه وبين اى حد تانى مهما كان
> لان المفروض انه هو شىء والناس شىء تانى ​*



*ميرسى ليكى يا توتا على ردك الجميل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *امممم*
> *مش عارف ان كان رأيى صح ولا غلط*
> *بس لا*
> *انا متخلاش عن صحبى ابدا*
> ...


*
فعلا فى اصدقاء مينفعش نبعد عنهم لانهم بيبقوا اصدقاء بجد
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> والله كل حاجة بتيجى بالتفاهم والاقناع والى فية الخير يقدمو ربنا
> اية الحلاوة دى يا سونى ربنا معاك يا بنى
> دة الراى الى تحبة تسمعوة بس انا بقول كل شئ بالتفاهم
> بس الولد لما يقول ابعدى عن فلانة فاكيد راى حاجة وحشة فى صديقتها
> ...



*الله عليك يا سونى اعد تتكلم وترد على نفسك هههههههههههه
وليه يعنى افرض هى كمان شافت منه حاجه وحشه اشمعنا الولد هو الى بيشوف والبنت لا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *اكيد له وجهه نظر لو صديقتى وحشه راح اسيبها ولو حلوة احاول اقنعه ولو حابب يتحكم ما ارضى
> 
> بس ياجماعه اصلا الست الا بتسيب صحابها من اول ما تتجوز حتى من قبل جوزها يقولها حاجه
> 
> لكن الرجل الحكيم ميمنعش الصحبات عن زوجته الا وشايف فى واحدة منهم غلط لازم يحذر فوورا*



*لو بيحب بجد اكيد مش هيبعدك عن اصحابك الا لو شاف واحده فيهم وحشه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا معاهم يقنعنى الاول
> 
> ولو مقتنعتش عادى برحته لو سابنى علشان مش سبتها
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى انجى نورتينى يا قمر*


----------



## monygirl (22 يناير 2009)

انا رايى انة لو اقتنعت براية انى فى حاجة معينة فى الاصدقاء دول 
ممكن افكر فى كلامة 
ممكن يكون عندة حق


المهم انى اقتنع لانى مش حاعمل حاجة غصب عنى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> انا رايى انة لو اقتنعت براية انى فى حاجة معينة فى الاصدقاء دول
> ممكن افكر فى كلامة
> ممكن يكون عندة حق
> 
> ...



*اكيد مافيش حاجه هتححصل غصب عن اى حد من الطرفين
نورتى يا قمر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

*هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل تتخلي عن صداقتك اذا اراد حبيبك ذلك؟

ولو كان صديقك ده اعز حاجه عندك يعنى بمعنى الصداقه الصح
ممكن تتخلى عن صديقك فى لحظه

سؤال للبنات:


لو طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال للشباب

لو طلبت منك خطيبتك او زوجتك البعد عن اصدقائك هتعمل كده ؟؟؟؟

فى انتظار تعليقاتكم​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا عن نفسي لا مستحيل اتخلي عنهم
دول هم حياتي وانا بحبهم اكتر من نفسي وانا واثق انهم بيحبوني برضة
بس لو خطيبتي طلبت ده انا هحاول اعرف اية السبب وان شالله الموضوع يخلص او اني افك الخطوبة لانها لو بتحبني اكيد هتخاف عليا و تكون حريصة علي اني مكنش انسان غير مخلص
المشكلة هتكون لو هي زوجتي اعتقد ان الوضع هيكون سئ
ربنا يستر

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> *بس لو خطيبتي طلبت ده انا هحاول اعرف اية السبب وان شالله الموضوع يخلص او اني افك الخطوبة لانها لو بتحبني اكيد هتخاف عليا و تكون حريصة علي اني مكنش انسان غير مخلص*




رأيك جميل 
بس يمكن هيه شايفه حاجه غلط فى تصرفاتهم مثلا 
ميررسى على مرورك وتعليقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> سؤال للبنات:
> 
> 
> لو طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
انا فعلا فى الموقف دا لدرجة انى اشتكى صحبتى دى لماما وقال لماما خليها تبعد عنها ولو عرف هى مين تحديدا كان كلمها بنفسه
هو جايب اخره منها بس بصراحة هو معاه حق لانى فى ناس مش بتنصح عاوزة تخرب عليك  
بس انا اتكلمت معاه فى الموضوع دا وفهم الدنيا ماشية ازاى قالى بس لو عرفت انها اثرت عليكى تانى هقطع علاقتك بيها


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



m1ged قال:


> *انا عن نفسي لا مستحيل اتخلي عنهم*
> *دول هم حياتي وانا بحبهم اكتر من نفسي وانا واثق انهم بيحبوني برضة*
> *بس لو خطيبتي طلبت ده انا هحاول اعرف اية السبب وان شالله الموضوع يخلص او اني افك الخطوبة لانها لو بتحبني اكيد هتخاف عليا و تكون حريصة علي اني مكنش انسان غير مخلص*
> *المشكلة هتكون لو هي زوجتي اعتقد ان الوضع هيكون سئ*
> ...


 
اكيد كوكو مش قصده انى خطيبتك بتلككلك مثلا بس لو حسيت انى هما بيوقعوا بينكم او بيحطو افكار غريبة انا عن نفسى عندى وحده صحبتى من يوم معرفت انى اتخطبت وكرهتنى فى الجواز  هى متجوزة تفضل تعقد وانا من النوع اللى بيخاف من اى تغير فى حياتة وهى مستلمانى
 انا وخطيبى اصحاب جداا بحكيلة بيضايق جداا منها وقلهالى بصراحة ناوى يقطع علاقتى بيها هى كانت الاول حلوة جداا معايا بس العيار تقل بعد الخطوبة 
يعنى لو عندك واحد صحبك كدا حق خطيبتك تلومك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> انا فعلا فى الموقف دا لدرجة انى اشتكى صحبتى دى لماما وقال لماما خليها تبعد عنها ولو عرف هى مين تحديدا كان كلمها بنفسه
> هو جايب اخره منها بس بصراحة هو معاه حق لانى فى ناس مش بتنصح عاوزة تخرب عليك
> بس انا اتكلمت معاه فى الموضوع دا وفهم الدنيا ماشية ازاى قالى بس لو عرفت انها اثرت عليكى تانى هقطع علاقتك بيها


 
حاولى انك تبعدى عنها لانها كده ممكن تبوظلك حياتك 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا ميرنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> اكيد كوكو مش قصده انى خطيبتك بتلككلك مثلا بس لو حسيت انى هما بيوقعوا بينكم او بيحطو افكار غريبة انا عن نفسى عندى وحده صحبتى من يوم معرفت انى اتخطبت وكرهتنى فى الجواز  هى متجوزة تفضل تعقد وانا من النوع اللى بيخاف من اى تغير فى حياتة وهى مستلمانى
> انا وخطيبى اصحاب جداا بحكيلة بيضايق جداا منها وقلهالى بصراحة ناوى يقطع علاقتى بيها هى كانت الاول حلوة جداا معايا بس العيار تقل بعد الخطوبة
> يعنى لو عندك واحد صحبك كدا حق خطيبتك تلومك



*معلش يا كوكو انا طلع برة الموضوع بس مش كتير
ميرنا انا عاوز اقولك حاجة بخصوص صحبتك اللي بتخوفك
1- لو هي عارفة انك من النوع اللي بيخاف من التغيرات في حياتة و هي مع ذلك بتخوفك فهي غلطانة و انت لازم تعرفيها ان ده غلط
2- لو هي بتنصحك عن خبرتها فقط فمش غلط انك تشوفي خبرة الاخرين في الحياة لانك اكيد هتستفادي منها بس ده مش معناة انك هتمري بكل اللي هي مرت بية
انت اتعلمي بس من تجربتها لاكن مخليهاش هي الاساس في تعاملك مع خطيبك او زوجك في المستقبل لان كل انسان لة ظروف مختلفة عن الاخر حتي لو كان الاخر ده اقرب الناس له
اسف علي التدخل و اساف لو كنت طلعت برة الموضوع*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بدون سبب  مقنع طبعا ارقض طلبه
وشكرا عالموضوع


----------



## samosa (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لو طلبت منك خطيبتك او زوجتك البعد عن اصدقائك هتعمل كده ؟؟؟؟

ممكن بس الاول معرفة السبب


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



m1ged قال:


> *معلش يا كوكو انا طلع برة الموضوع بس مش كتير*
> *ميرنا انا عاوز اقولك حاجة بخصوص صحبتك اللي بتخوفك*
> *1- لو هي عارفة انك من النوع اللي بيخاف من التغيرات في حياتة و هي مع ذلك بتخوفك فهي غلطانة و انت لازم تعرفيها ان ده غلط*
> *2- لو هي بتنصحك عن خبرتها فقط فمش غلط انك تشوفي خبرة الاخرين في الحياة لانك اكيد هتستفادي منها بس ده مش معناة انك هتمري بكل اللي هي مرت بية*
> ...


 
ولا يهمك يا ماجد 
وعلى فكره كلامك جميل جدا مقنع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> بدون سبب مقنع طبعا ارقض طلبه
> وشكرا عالموضوع


 

كلام سليم طبعا 
لازم يكون فى سبب مقنع
ميرررسى على مروورك يا ارووجه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



samosa قال:


> لو طلبت منك خطيبتك او زوجتك البعد عن اصدقائك هتعمل كده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ممكن بس الاول معرفة السبب


 
تمام
ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
واهلا بيك فى بيتك التانى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اعتقد كل واحد ليه وجهة نظر هشوف وجهة نظرها الاؤل وادرسها وبعدين اقرر هل يستحق انى ابعد عنه ولا لا*

*بس صعب يكون صديق يمعنى الكلمه وهى تقولى ابعد عنه لانه لو صديق بجد مش هيعمل ما يستوجبنى او يستوجب اللى معايا انهم يقولولى ابعد عنو*

*ميرسى كوكو على الموضوع ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> لو طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مش هوافق غير لو سمعت منه هو ليه بيطلب كده ولو اقتنعت ماشى لو مش اقتنعت مش هوافق واحاول انا اقنعه​​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mina elbatal قال:


> *اعتقد كل واحد ليه وجهة نظر هشوف وجهة نظرها الاؤل وادرسها وبعدين اقرر هل يستحق انى ابعد عنه ولا لا*​
> 
> *بس صعب يكون صديق يمعنى الكلمه وهى تقولى ابعد عنه لانه لو صديق بجد مش هيعمل ما يستوجبنى او يستوجب اللى معايا انهم يقولولى ابعد عنو*​
> 
> *ميرسى كوكو على الموضوع ربنا يباركك*​


 
كلام سليم
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا
وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش هوافق غير لو سمعت منه هو ليه بيطلب كده ولو اقتنعت ماشى لو مش اقتنعت مش هوافق واحاول انا اقنعه​


 
طيب ممكن مايكنش السبب مقنع بالنسبالك 
بس هوه فعلا عنده حق 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا 
وعلى مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

افتكر انا مش فاقد اهليه علشان اسير على منهج سى السيده
لازم اتناقش واشوف السبب ولو مقنع ويسيىء ليها وبالتالى ليه اكيد هيكون فى اختلاف
_شكراا كتيير كوكو لروعة موضوعك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرررسى على مروورك ياتونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> سؤال للبنات:
> 
> 
> لو طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*الاول لازم اعرف سبب الطلب ده أيه ؟؟
وهل هو سبب مقنع ولا مجرد فرض رأى 
لو سبب مقنع وفعلا الصديق ده معرفتى بيه هتضرنى وأنا اقتنعت ممكن طبعا اقطع علاقتى بيه أما لو كان مجرد فرض رأى يبقى ده هيكون مبدأ أنا ارفضه
ميرسى يا كوكو موضوع جميل ومتابعه معاك باقى الاراء *


----------



## Jansed (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا شايفة ان لو هى بتحب خطيبها او جوزها وهو بالنسبالها اهم شئ فى الدنيا ده هايغنيها عن اي اصحاب لو هو شايف ان فيهم حاجة يعنى وعايزها تبعد عنهم هى اكيد هاتقبل اى حاجة منه طالما هو عندها كل حاجة. وطبعآ ده مش معناه انها لازم تمشى كلامه على الغلط كمان لآن خطيبها او جوزها مستحيل هايطلب طلب زى ده الا فى حالة واحدة وهى انه شايف فى حاجة مش كويسة فى الاشخاص اللى هى تعرفهم. بس لو طلب كده من غير اسباب مقنعة يقى هو معقد وانانى. 

والكلام ده نفس الحكاية للولد برضه لو مراته او خطيبته طلبت منه كده يعنى مش بس للبنات *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فى حاجة اسمها حوار ومناقشة
نعرف الاسباب ونتناقش 
واكيد هنوصل لحل مادام فى تفاهم

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## hghx (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

***اه انا حتخى عن كل اصدقائي بس ميزعلش مني خطيبي وحبيبي*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاول لازم اعرف سبب الطلب ده أيه ؟؟*
> *وهل هو سبب مقنع ولا مجرد فرض رأى *
> *لو سبب مقنع وفعلا الصديق ده معرفتى بيه هتضرنى وأنا اقتنعت ممكن طبعا اقطع علاقتى بيه أما لو كان مجرد فرض رأى يبقى ده هيكون مبدأ أنا ارفضه*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو موضوع جميل ومتابعه معاك باقى الاراء *


 
كلام سليم ومقنع بالفعل 
بالفعل يشرفنى متابعتك الردود معى :smil16:
ميررررسى على مروورك يا دونا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



jansed قال:


> *انا شايفة ان لو هى بتحب خطيبها او جوزها وهو بالنسبالها اهم شئ فى الدنيا ده هايغنيها عن اي اصحاب لو هو شايف ان فيهم حاجة يعنى وعايزها تبعد عنهم هى اكيد هاتقبل اى حاجة منه طالما هو عندها كل حاجة. وطبعآ ده مش معناه انها لازم تمشى كلامه على الغلط كمان لآن خطيبها او جوزها مستحيل هايطلب طلب زى ده الا فى حالة واحدة وهى انه شايف فى حاجة مش كويسة فى الاشخاص اللى هى تعرفهم. بس لو طلب كده من غير اسباب مقنعة يقى هو معقد وانانى. *
> 
> *والكلام ده نفس الحكاية للولد برضه لو مراته او خطيبته طلبت منه كده يعنى مش بس للبنات *


 
جميل كلامك 
وبالفعل لازم يكون فى سبب مقنع 
وكلنا متفقين على هذا 
ميررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فى حاجة اسمها حوار ومناقشة​*
> _*نعرف الاسباب ونتناقش *_
> _*واكيد هنوصل لحل مادام فى تفاهم*_​
> _*موضوع جمييل*_
> ...


 
تمام 
لابد ان يتم حوار ومناقشه فى هذا الموضوع 
وعرض الاسباب بالنسبه للطرفين 
ويجاد الحل السليم 
ميررررسى على مروووورك يا سندريلا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



hghx قال:


> ***اه انا حتخى عن كل اصدقائي بس ميزعلش مني خطيبي وحبيبي*


 
اخى او اختى 
لا للاستسلم بهذا التصرف 
يجب المناقشه فى هذا الامر ومعرفه السبب 
لا احرضك على خطيبك او خطيبتك 
بل يجب ان يكون فى مجال للمناقشه لكى تستمر الحياه 
ميررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shery_pro (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/quote]
> اكيد اةانى مش هستنى لما يطلب منى دة انا لمجرد انى هشوف ان الحاجة دية بتدايقة هحاول اصلحها بطريقتى يعنى ياما ابعد او اعمل اى حاجة تانية
> اما لو كان اللى متدايق منة ولد فانا من وجهة نظرى مفيش راجل فى الدنيا دية كلها هيخلى مراتة او خطيبتة تكلم زملائها القدام زى زمان


----------



## sosana (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اكيد مش هوافق كده على طول بس اعرف الاول هو طلب كده ليه
و لو عنده حق في اللي بيقولوا خلاص لكن لو من غير سبب هحاول اقنعه
بس لو مقتنعش بصراحة مش عارفة ساعتها هيبقى موقفي ايه
ميرسي اووووووووي يا كوكو على الموضوع بجد فكرته جامدة اوي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



shery_pro قال:


> > طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/quote]
> > اكيد اةانى مش هستنى لما يطلب منى دة انا لمجرد انى هشوف ان الحاجة دية بتدايقة هحاول اصلحها بطريقتى يعنى ياما ابعد او اعمل اى حاجة تانية
> > اما لو كان اللى متدايق منة ولد فانا من وجهة نظرى مفيش راجل فى الدنيا دية كلها هيخلى مراتة او خطيبتة تكلم زملائها القدام زى زمان
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sosana قال:


> اكيد مش هوافق كده على طول بس اعرف الاول هو طلب كده ليه
> و لو عنده حق في اللي بيقولوا خلاص لكن لو من غير سبب هحاول اقنعه
> بس لو مقتنعش بصراحة مش عارفة ساعتها هيبقى موقفي ايه
> ميرسي اووووووووي يا كوكو على الموضوع بجد فكرته جامدة اوي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
تمام 
بس لو ما اقتنعش تحاولى انك تقنعيه بالطريقه اللى انتى شايفه انوا ممكن يقتنع بيها 
ميرررسى على مروورك سوسنا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سؤال للبنات:

لو طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اكيد يا كوكو لو في سبب مقنع اكيد حسيبهم لان ممكن هو يشوف تصرفاتهم او ينتبه ليهم اكثر مني
بس لو مفيش سبب مقنع حناقش معاه واشوف السبب 

مرسي للموضوع المتميز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك كوكو مان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كلامك سليم بالفعل يا ملكه 
ميرررسى على مرووورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## روماني زكريا (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لا هعرف الاول الاسباب لو كانت مقنعه اوك مش مفنعه اكيد مش هوافق


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بصى خطيبى هو مرايتى الا بشوف بيها الناس 
وهو اكيد شايف شئ مش صح
ولكن هتناقش معاه ليه وهعرف اسشباب ضيقه
حتى استطيع اتخاذ قرار ولا اريد ان اغضبه منى 
فهو الباقى لى مهما كان حبى لاصدقائى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



روماني زكريا قال:


> لا هعرف الاول الاسباب لو كانت مقنعه اوك مش مفنعه اكيد مش هوافق


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رومانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



كيريا قال:


> *بصى خطيبى هو مرايتى الا بشوف بيها الناس​*
> *وهو اكيد شايف شئ مش صح*
> *ولكن هتناقش معاه ليه وهعرف اسشباب ضيقه*
> *حتى استطيع اتخاذ قرار ولا اريد ان اغضبه منى *
> ...


 
كلام سليم ومقنع 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كيريا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*أولا شكرا للموضوع


ثانيا

لو تخليت عن أصدقائى لو عندها حق وكان صديق سوء

أما لو صديق جيد ( وهذا نادر جدا جدا ههههه )
بعد كده هتقولى تخلى عن أخوتك وعن امك وهكذا

وستضيع شخصيتى واجتماعياتى​*


----------



## maria makram (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اكيد مفيش حد ممكن يطلب من شريك حياته انه يتخلى عن اصدقائه الا بسبب واضح
ولو السبب مفهوم غلط من الطرف التانى ممكن يتوضح
لكن طبعا استحاله اتخلى عن اصدقائى لمجرد انه خطيبى عايز كده وبس


----------



## الورده الحزينه (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا عن نفسى اعرف السبب ايه لو كان سبب قوى اوك *
*لكن مش على اى سبب لانه كده بيلغى شخصيتى وبيبعدنى عن صحابى ولو هو بيحبنى هيحب صحابى *
* ويحاول يرضينى*


----------



## maro sweety (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لا طبعا اسيب صديقة عمرى علشان حبيبى  عايز كدة 
ممكن اسالة لية عايزنى اسيبها حتى لو السبب اية لالالالا طبع مش ممكن يبقى اسيبة هو
الحبيب ممكن يتعوض انما الصديق مستحيل يتعوض ابداااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> *أولا شكرا للموضوع​*
> 
> 
> *ثانيا*​
> ...


 
كلام سليم بالفعل
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



maria makram قال:


> اكيد مفيش حد ممكن يطلب من شريك حياته انه يتخلى عن اصدقائه الا بسبب واضح
> ولو السبب مفهوم غلط من الطرف التانى ممكن يتوضح
> لكن طبعا استحاله اتخلى عن اصدقائى لمجرد انه خطيبى عايز كده وبس


 
النقاش هام فى مثل هذه المواضيع
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ماريا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الورده الحزينه قال:


> *انا عن نفسى اعرف السبب ايه لو كان سبب قوى اوك *
> *لكن مش على اى سبب لانه كده بيلغى شخصيتى وبيبعدنى عن صحابى ولو هو بيحبنى هيحب صحابى *
> *ويحاول يرضينى*


 
جميل 
بس لو عنده سبب مقنع اكيد هيكون فى كلام تانى 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



maro sweety قال:


> لا طبعا اسيب صديقة عمرى علشان حبيبى عايز كدة
> ممكن اسالة لية عايزنى اسيبها حتى لو السبب اية لالالالا طبع مش ممكن يبقى اسيبة هو
> الحبيب ممكن يتعوض انما الصديق مستحيل يتعوض ابداااااا


 
لاء طبعا 
صعب تعويض صديق او حبيب كمان 
لابد من النقاش وايجاد حل يرضى الطرفين 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هو بصراحه سؤال صعب بس اللصديق معايا من مولدى لموتى اما ابى وامى من مولدى لزواجى اما خطيبى او زوجى من زواج لعمرىاللصديق معايا من مولدى لموتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ميررررسى على مروورك يا فندم*
*وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  *​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> لو متجوزين بقى يبقى لازم يفحمنى برد  مقنع لانى اكيد هنكون متعودين على دا من الخطوبة
> لا طلبت معاه اوامر هسمع كلامة اوكى بس هستنى كام يوم الدنيا تهدى  واحاول افهم منه برضو ​





هنا جواب بمنتهى العقل والحكمة

ربنا يكون مع ولاده


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بحـاول افهم منه السبب ، واذا معه حق بتركهاا بس اذا ما معه حق بحاول افهمه واسوي اي شي ، بس ما اخصر حدا فيهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صداقتك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كلام سليم 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جيسى 
وعلى رأيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هنا جواب بمنتهى العقل والحكمة
> 
> ربنا يكون مع ولاده


ثانكس يا كليمو لمشاركتك وتشجيعك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع .. الرب معاكم


لو الصديق سيئ أتركه وأسمع كلامها لأن الأمر تعاون ومحبه

لكن لو صديق كويس لا أسمع  كلامها وأقنعها بعدم التدخل فى شؤنى لأننى سأصبح 
معها بلا شخصيه

وغدا ستقول لى لا تكلم أخوك .. أمك وهكذا .. وتصبح متسلطه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع .. الرب معاكم
> 
> 
> لو الصديق سيئ أتركه وأسمع كلامها لأن الأمر تعاون ومحبه
> ...



رائيك ووجودك اسعدنى يا النهيسى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أبريل 2010)

*هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*لكل شاب ولكل بنت فى المنتدى *
*حبيت اناقشكم  فى الموضوع ده


هل تتخلي عن صداقتك اذا اراد حبيبك ذلك؟

ولو كان صديقك ده اعز حاجه عندك يعنى بمعنى الصداقه الصح
ممكن تتخلى عن صديقك فى لحظه

والسؤال هو:



لو طلب منك خطيبك او زوجك انك تسيبي اصحابك ها تعملي  كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


برجاء الرد والتفاعل يا شباب
لو انت او انتى اتحطيت فى الموقف دة هتتصرف ازاى
هل هتتخلى عن صداقتك ام عن حبك او شريكك المستقبلى لحياتك

هستنا رائيكم كلكم*​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

عمر مكان الحب تحكم وخنقنة
لو ادانى مبرررررر قووووووووى جدا عشان اسيب صديقتى دى بيقة ماشى
لكن عامة مش هرضى وهحاول اقنعة بيها كحد كويس يمكن هو شايفها بصورة غلط​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*شكرا لمرورك sad roose
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*لازم يبقي في حوار ومناقشه ويا يقنعني يا اقنعه *
*وساعتها *
*هعرف اختار مين اللي يستحق انه اتخلي عنه من الطرفين*
*سؤال صعب ومهم*
*تسلم ايدك يا مينا*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*



mero_engel قال:


> *لازم يبقي في حوار ومناقشه ويا يقنعني يا اقنعه *
> 
> *وساعتها *
> *هعرف اختار مين اللي يستحق انه اتخلي عنه من الطرفين*
> ...


 
انا مع ميرو فى نفس كلامها 
وكمان صعب جدا على حد بيحب انه يتخلى عن حبه بسهوله سواء حب صداقه او حب ارتباط للزواج


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*شكرا لمرور
ميرو
توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

لابد من سبب مقنع اولا 
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

نورت كوكو بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

في مقولة معروفة : قل لي من صديقك اقول لك من انت

*الصديقات تقريبا صفاتهم وتصرفاتهم متشابهة جدااا*
*ازا هو رافض صديقتي!!! كيف يقبلني؟؟*
*ولو في سبب مقنع مخفي عني وانا مش شايفاه  يخبرني وانا اشوف... ولو لا  طبعا مش هتنازل عن صديقتي لانه لو مافيش سبب   وضلّ عند موقفو   يبقى الغلط فيو مش بصديقتي*


*شكراا عالسؤال الجميل*


----------



## besm alslib (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*للاسف مريت بنفس الموقف *

*وخسرت اعز صديقه عندي ولهلا ندمانه على هالشي*

*لهيك وعن تجربه المفروض يكون الجواب لا *

*لان المفروض يكون في حريه اختيار الاصحاب وحتى لو الشريك معارض على هالصداقه المفروض ان*

*يخليني انا اقرر هالشي مش يفرض علي *

*واظن ان اللي يفرض علي قطع صداقتي باصدقائي حتى وان لم يكونو مقربين جدا هو يحاول قتل الشخصيه نفسها اكتر من انه بيحاول انهاء صداقه معينه *


*هو مجرد راي عن تجربه *


*شكرا على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*
ممكن لو هي اكتشفت شي

ليس جديدا لاوانا لا اعرفه

انما لو  الصديق انسان مثالي

هاتخلى عنها*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*بالطبع لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

دى قله شخصيه وضد المبادئ المسيحيه والمحبه

شكراااا*


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

بصى يمكن الاول كنت فى الموقف دا وكان فى واحدة معترض عليها جداا بس هو كان عنده حق بس انا عنادية يعنى مش كل اسلوب باجى بيه لدرجة انو جه اشتكى منى لماما بس سيبك انا بت دماغ ولا الهوا 
اصلى سبب تافه قال ايه كانت بتعقدنى من الجواز طاب ما بيها منغيرها متعقدين مش فارقة بس كنت بقلب عليه احيانا بسبب كتر الزن دا بس انا احيانا ابقى بتلكك مش عارفة ليه 
بس هو لو كان اقنعنى كنت هسكت بس مكنتش هسيبها برضو بس مكنتش هقوله اى اخبار عنها 
بس دلوقتى لو حد خطيبى جه وقالى كدا هو ونصيبه
يعنى بص انا كدا من زمان ودول اصحابى من زمان واله مش عاجبك يدار مدخلك شر عاجبك امين ومتتكلمش فى الموضوع دا تانى لانى دول مش اصحاب يوم وليلة ولا اتعرفت عليهم فى رحلة دول اصدقائى لو معترض على صحبة او زميلة ماشى يومها اقول حقة ومش هتكلم لكن اصدقاء لاااا ولانى مش هدخل فى اصدقائة ممكن اقول مريحنى مش مريحنى لكن مينفعش اقوله سيبه


----------



## mesoo (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*الحبيب كل يوم ممكن الاقي متلو لاكن الصديق الوفي صعب الاقي حبيبي يروح بالف داهيه بس صديقي هوي حياتي وبفدي بروحي مستحيل استغني عنو *


----------



## sabiha_danyal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

لا طبعا غدا سوف يقول لي اتركي شخص اخر


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

شكرا لمشاركتم
الرب يبارك حياتكم
​


----------



## minanaiem (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*هحاول ارضى الطرفين 
وشكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

شكرا مينا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*حبيت اشارك عشان فعلا سؤال مهم*

*رأيى هيكون نفس الاراء اللى اتكتبت تقريبا مع اختلاف واحد*

*ان الحبيب حاجه والزوج حاجه تانيه *
*بمعنى ان الحبيب تقدر انك تسيبه لو مقدرش يفهمك اما الزوج فمينفعش*
*فلازم تحاول تعدى الامور عشان المركب تمشى فلو طلب*
*منك كده هتضطر تعمل كده حتى لو انت مش مقتنع*

*ميرسى على سؤالك يا مينا بجد روعه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

_شكرا ماربيلا لمرورك

_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

*لا  طبعا  *
*مينفعش ان الحبيب يتحكم فى حبيبه وخلاص  وزى ما  ميرو قالت *
*يا تقنعنى يا اقنعك  *
*بس مش تحكم  وخلاص صح ولا ايه رايك موضوع جميل اوى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تتخلى عن صديقك اذا طلب حبيبك ذلك..؟!*

شكرا جون لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

ماظنيش لما بيكون فيه ثق بين الاثنين عمرى ابدا ماهطلب من حبيبتى الكلام ده


----------

